# Show Prep



## zchryssp (Jan 29, 2011)

New to pigeons - recently bought my first pair of blue-shield blue-barred Old German Owls [from Danny Joe]. 

First off, the hen laid her first egg. Really excited and hoping things go well. 

My actual question: what do people do to prep pigeons for shows? With poultry there seem to be so many ins-and-outs with diet and conditioning pens. Pigeons, to my knowledge, seem much simpler, especially because they aren't going around dust-bathing in partially wet "dust," lol. Any show prepping tips from y'all?? 

Any help is great


----------



## loftkeeper (Sep 21, 2010)

First Thing Keeping Birds Year Round In Healthy Condictions. Clean Draft Free Dry Loft . Good Feed. Worm, Delice And Bath Water Once A Week. Seperate Pairs In Summer . Birds Can Moult And Get Weiht Back From Raiseing . True Fully It Is A Year Round Thing. Get A Breed Standard And Study It Contact Breeders And Learn From Them What And How They Do It


----------



## zugbug13 (Sep 10, 2008)

I am not sure about specific show preperations for OGO, but with my pouters I work with them in my show pens prior to the season beginning. It is important that the birds are calm when in the pens and that they are familiar with being handled. A flighty bird will typically be DQ'd so that it does not disrupt the judging of the remaining birds. Best Regards, Charlie


----------

